# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  mSQL or MiniSQL??

## rahime

Hallo! 

I am interested in a database software like MiniSQL (look at http://www.hughes.com.au). 

But I need this Software for Windows application. 
The software should be small so that it could be integrated in a Visual Basic programm. 
I would be very glad if anybody can help me and even could show me a product like I have discribed. 
(it should be like the product in www.quilogic.cc)
does anybody know an anlternative for it?
Thank you very very much and I am looking forward to hear from you. 
> 
> 
> Greets 
> Rahime Aydogdu

----------


## greenman

mSQL seemed to lose favour when MySQL came on the scene, which was a lot more fully featured, and also easy to use and run. It runs on Windows too - you can find it at www.mysql.com.

----------

